# 2022 Land Cruiser



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The King of SUVs has been redesigned. That KDSS ❤


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

and not available in the US.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> and not available in the US.


Really?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have been super busy, but I am certain I read or heard that last week.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yes, Car and Driver , June 2021. 

2021 is the last 

year for US SALES

"Losing the Land Cruiser" _John Pearley Huffman_


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Yes, Car and Driver , June 2021.
> 
> 2021 is the last
> 
> ...


I did a quick Google and you're right. It will not be available in North America. That's sad. Prices of old Land Cruisers will sky rocket now, like the FJ Cruiser.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> I did a quick Google and you're right. It will not be available in North America. That's sad. Prices of old Land Cruisers will sky rocket now.


Buy 10 now and sell them for double next year.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

It is insane for a large SUV to have wheel articulation like that. I bow to the King!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sequoia is just as big and much less expensive. Sure, Sequoia doesn't have Land Cruiser's off-road capabilities, but most of people who buy them don't take them off-road (at least not in the USA).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If anything they should have got rid of the Sequoia. There's absolutely no point to it. you got the RAV4 as a little crossover economical vehicle, you got the Highlander as the family car, you got the 4Runner for the off-roading , and the Land Cruiser for the high-end luxury. No point for the Sequoia. They're stupid for getting rid of the Land Cruiser🤷‍♀️

almost all of the Toyotas are getting redesigned within the next couple years. Next year is the Tundra, 4Runner, Land Cruiser, RAV4, Corolla and Venza. 2022 for 2023 is the Sequoia. 2023 or 2024 is the Tacoma Camry and Avalon

The Land Cruiser is going down to only five seats and becoming more of an off road vehicle than luxury. The price is supposed to considerably drop as well which makes me a little worried about the future of the 4Runner


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Sequoia is just as big and much less expensive. Sure, Sequoia doesn't have Land Cruiser's off-road capabilities, but most of people who buy them don't take them off-road (at least not in the USA).


New Sequoia is bigger than the Land Cruiser. It has more cargo space. It is a people hauler.

I don't understand why Toyota doesn't increase the wheelbase of the Sequoia more, and compete with the likes of the Suburban.

Of course a longer wheelbase will make the Sequoia worthless off-road, but so is the Suburban.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> If anything they should have got rid of the Sequoia. There's absolutely no point to it. you got the RAV4 as a little crossover economical vehicle, you got the Highlander as the family car, you got the 4Runner for the off-roading , and the Land Cruiser for the high-end luxury. No point for the Sequoia. They're stupid for getting rid of the Land Cruiser🤷‍♀️


That would make no sense at all. First of all, Toyota doesn't need a "high end luxury" - that's why they have Lexus.

Second of all, Sequoia shares all major components with Tundra so its cheaper to build and therefore cheaper to sell. There is over $50k in price difference between Land Cruiser and next expensive Toyota SUV (4Runner) compared to $13k between 4Runner and Sequoia.

Sequoia outsells Land Cruiser more than 2:1 to there is no point of keeping Land Cruiser in the USA. Its simple Business 101.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

You can buy a Sequoia TRD package, that gives it decent off-road ability, there is also a decent aftermarket support for it. The reality of Lexus V Toyota though, is the same reason why Nissan builds the Armada, which competes directly with the Infiniti QX80, but is $20k cheaper


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I am wondering what will happen to the LX. I read somewhere it will be redesigned with turbo V6 from the Lexus flagship sedan, and will cost $120,000+.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> You can buy a Sequoia TRD package, that gives it decent off-road ability, there is also a decent aftermarket support for it. The reality of Lexus V Toyota though, is the same reason why Nissan builds the Armada, which competes directly with the Infiniti QX80, but is $20k cheaper


Sequoia is a people hauler, it needs to become longer and compete with Suburban.
The reason Sequoia's 3rd row and cargo space is more than the land cruiser is because it's missing all the offroad hardware underneath


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

LC300, what a beauty! This thing will sell like hot cakes in Dubai.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks like we got a Toyota partay going on here! 😁 My interest in LCs kind of went away after FJ60. 🤷‍♂️ Anything FJ80 and later is way too bloated for my taste. And don't any of ya'll go getting your panties in a wad. That's just IMO.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Looks like got a Toyota partay going on here! 😁 My interest in LCs kind of went away after FJ60. 🤷‍♂️ Anything FJ80 and later is way too bloated for my taste. And don't and of ya'll go getting your panties in a wad. That's just IMO.


I can't argue that. Id love a FJ40 😍😍


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey guys, just do me a favor, it will make me feel really good. Specially you @Dammit Mazzacane It is just 8 seconds. Watch that video from 10:16-10:24. That rear wheel articulation is not only science, it is art. What an amazing SUV, just mouth-watering. May Toyota live long and long and long, and keep making Land Cruisers. Because I don't wanna die before owning one.
Thank you, good night!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Yes, Car and Driver , June 2021.
> 
> 2021 is the last
> 
> ...


That's cause sales are way down. Worst SUV sold in the USA. Junk always was.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't worry guys, the Land Cruiser LC300 is going to come to the United States, but with a Lexus badge, as LX600 😍😇
Confirmed news!
Both the Samurai will be made in a special factory in Japan, like always 🇯🇵💪


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Awesome! We are saved!!! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Don't worry guys


You were under impression that somebody other than you was worried? LOL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So what's the price range on this beauty?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So what's the price range on this beauty?


 I think $125,000


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

it will be turbocharged and hybridized, so expect the price to Skyrocket


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I think Toyota wants to hybridize it and not rely on the turbo so much and not stress the engine too much.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> I think $125,000


That’ll make it the choice of ants all over the country. And then some! Gonna sell like hotcakes! All the overlanders will clamor over it and take it to the trails because of its capabilities. 💪


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

you see this stupidity of the automotive industry and the pressure from government, they want to save 10 mpg by making things so over complicated. I mean just put a damn V8 in it.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

U.S. Fleet-Wide Average Fuel Economy to Reach 52 MPG by 2026


The United States of America has a thing for V8s just as the Old Continent has a thing for pint-sized econoboxes. Cadillac is responsible for taking the V8 into mass production in 1914, but the flathead V8 launched by the Blue Oval in the early ‘30s brought this engine layout to the masses.




www.autoevolution.com


----------

